# Finish your clients love the most



## alparent (Mar 24, 2006)

There is a pool on what's your favorite finish (product).

I would like to know what is the finish your clients love the most.

Do they like it super smouth, or do they like to feal the grain?

I want to start selling some and I would like to know.

Thanks!


----------



## RussFairfield (Mar 24, 2006)

People who buy pens want three things that no finish can give them - hign gloss, durability, and the soft warm feeling of bare wood. 

Forced into a compromise, most people will behave like a crow and go for "shiny".


----------



## woodpens (Mar 24, 2006)

I had one lady return a pen because she wanted WOOD, not plastic. It was a wooden pen with one of my best CA finishes ever! That was a customer where a minimal finish would be a good thing. My impression overall is that the glossier the finish, the better.


----------



## SteveRoberts (Mar 24, 2006)

Grain feels good but shiny sells. It says professional to customers. In fact non-shiny won't even get looked at by most shopppers.


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 24, 2006)

I chose other because I get a super gloss with lacquer. IMO


----------



## GBusardo (Mar 24, 2006)

Personally I like wood and wax, but I have to say, most people will comment on the shiny first.


----------

